# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الرجيم والرشاقة >  مأكولات للخلاص من دهون البطن

## إن الله يراك

لا تسمحي للبرد أن يثبط عزيمتك في اختيار الأغذية الصحية. فبدلاً من قضاء الوقت في مشاهدة التلفاز ليلاً وتناول كميات كبيرة من البطاطس المقلية الجاهزة، يمكنك اختيار أطعمة صحية متاحة بوفرة هذا الخريف والتي ستساعدك حتماً في الاحتفاظ بوزنك المثالي. وهذه المأكولات الموسمية لديها فوائد عظيمة في مكافحة دهون البطن وتحتوى على أنواع الدهون التي تكافح السمنة وبعضها غني بالألياف التي تعمل على كبح شهيتك. كما أن العديد من هذه الأغذية يمكن أن تكون بدائل صحية للأطعمة الغنية بالسكر والدهون التي تقوض فرص فقد الوزن وذلك بحسب آدم فريدمان خبير اللياقة البدنية.
إذا اترك حلوى العيد لأطفال الجيران وجربي هذه المأكولات الخفيفة الصحية الطازجة للاحتفاظ بوزن مثالي هذا الخريف.

*
صدر الديك الرومي*
أهميته بالنسبة للبطن: بروتين طري خالي من الدهون
هذا النوع من اللحم مصدر جيد للبروتين منخفض الدهون؟ وهو بروتين ذو جودة عالية يساعد في المحافظة على الكتلة العضلية ويدعم عملية الأيض وذلك بحسب فريدمان. ابتعدي عن جلد لحم الديك الرومي واللحم ذي اللون الداكن لاحتوائهما على كميات كبيرة من الدهون والسعرات الحرارية.
*
البطاطا
*

أهميتها بالنسبة للبطن:غنية بالألياف
البطاطا غنية بالكربوهيدرات منخفضة السكر ويستغرق الجسم وقتاً طويلاً لتحويلها إلى جلوكوز مقارنة بالأغذية الأخرى التي تحتوي على سكريات عالية مثل البطاطس أو الأرز ولذلك فهي تعطيك طاقة تدوم لوقت أطول، كما أنها مصدر هام للألياف التي تساعد في منحك الشعور بالشبع لمدة أطول.

*الكرنب
*
يحتوي الكوب الواحد من هذا النوع من الخضراوات -التي لا يهتم به الكثير من النساء- على 36 سعرا حراريا و 20% من الحد المسموح به من الألياف الموصوفة للحميات الغذائية ويحتوي أيضا على عشرة أضعاف احتياج الإنسان من فيتامين "ك" الذي يعتبر في غاية الأهمية لتقوية العظام والذي ينظم أيضاً مستويات الأنسولين للحفاظ على مستوى سكر الدم عند المستوى الصحي كما أنه يساعد أيضاً في منحك الشعور بالشبع لفترة أطول.
أضيفي رذاذ الطبخ إلى الكرنب وضيعه في الفرن حتى تتحمص قشرته واستمتعي بمذاقه الجيد. يمكنك تناول الكرنب بدلاً من البطاطس المقلية.
*كرنب بروكسيل*
الفائدة الغذائية: غني بالبروتين والألياف
يحتوي الكوب الواحد من هذا الصنف الخريفي على 3 جرامات من الألياف القابلة للذوبان والتي تساعد على اتزان مستوى سكر الدم لأن الجسم يستغرق وقتاً طويلاً في عملية هضمها. ونادراً ما تحتوي الخضراوات على البروتين ولكن هذه اللفافات الصغيرة غنية بعنصر غذائي غير متوقع: إنه البروتين. فالكوب الواحد من هذا النوع من الكرنب يحتوي على 3 جرامات من البروتين والذي يمنحك الشعور بالشبع لفترة أطول ويكبح جماح شهيتك. يمكنك تحميصه بعد إضافة كمية قليلة من زيت الزيتون للحصول على مذاق لذيذ ونكهة جيدة.

*القرنبيط
*
الفائدة الغذائية: غني بالكربوهيدرات منخفضة النشا
من الممكن اختيار القرنبيط بدلا من طبق البطاطس المهروسة الغنية بالكربوهيدرات. قومي بهرس القرنبيط في الخلاط بعد سلقه لتحصلي على طبق صحي بديل. وإذا كنت متخوفة من مسألة الانتفاخ والغازات يمكنك تناول انزيم هضمي (مثل عقار بينو) بعد كل وجبة.

*قرع اسباجيتي
*

الفائدة الغذائية: منخفض السعرات الحرارية هذا النوع من القرع الشتوي يتم حصاده في أواخر فصل الصيف ومع بداية فصل الخريف. وكما هو واضح من الاسم فيمكنك استخدام هذه الثمرة كبديل لمعركونة الاسباجيتي! يحتوي الكوب الواحد من هذه الثمرة على 31 سعرا حراريا و جرامات من الكربوهيدرات. قومي بطهو الثمرة في الفرن أو الميكرويف بعد إزالة البذور ثم قومي بتقشير محتواها بعد طهوها باستخدام شوكة وضعي صلصة الاسباجيتي وقليلاً من الملح والفلفل الأسود للاستمتاع بالمذاق الرائع.

*ثمرة الأفوكادو
*
غنية بالدهون الصحية
تحتوي ثمرة الأفوكادو على نسبة قليلة من السكر وهي غنية بالدهون الأحادية المشبعة التي تتحول بسهولة إلى طاقة أفضل من الدهون غير المشبعة التي تجدها عادة في الجوز والحبوب. ويحتوي الكوب الواحد من هذه الثمرة على 10 جرامات من الألياف. ويمكنك تناولها بدلاً من الوجبة الخفيفة.

*التفاح
*
تحتوي ثمرة التفاح على 4 جرامات من الألياف وتساهم بشكل جيد في عملية الهضم وتخفيف الشعور بالجوع. وينصح الأطباء بتناول ثمرة التفاح قبل الوجبة بنصف ساعة لتساعد في عملية الهضم وكبح جماح شهيتك. كما يعتبر التفاح من الفواكه الغنية بالمواد المضادة للأكسدة وحمض الامينو الذي يدعم نمو العضلات.

*التين
*
القيمة الغذائية: غني بالكالسيوم
يبدأ حصد محصول ثمر التين في أواخر شهر يوليو ويتواجد بوفرة في الأسواق حتى أواخر الخريف. وثمر التين غني بالبوتاسيوم والمغنسيوم والكالسيوم. وتحتوي 6 ثمرات تين طازجة على نصف كوب حليب خالي الدسم. ووفقاً لدراسة نشرتها المجلة البريطانية للتغذية فإن زيادة تناول الكالسيوم تساهم في فقد الوزن لدى الأشخاص الذين يعانون من نقص الكالسيوم.

*الرمان
*
يبدأ موسم حصاد ثمرة الرمان من شهر سبتمبر ويستمر حتى شهر فبراير وهي فترة جيدة للاستفادة من هذه الثمرة التي يطلق عليها ملكة الفواكه. وتحتوى ثمرة الرمان العادية على 234 سعرا حراريا و 11 جراما من الألياف وكميات كبيرة من البوتاسيوم والمواد المضادة للأكسدة. وبسبب قيمتها الغذائية العالية، قامت بعض شركات الأودية بصنع عقاقير من هذه الثمرة لانقاص الوزن. وينصح الخبراء بتناول هذه الفاكهة باستمرار للوقاية من أمراض الانفلونزا التي تنتشر في هذا التوقيت.

----------


## دموع الغصون

موضوع قيم جداً .. بينت لنا اهم الماكولات التي تساعد على التخلص من الدهون وذكرتِ لنا الفوائد الغذائية لها .. موضوع مفيد للجميع .. سلمت يداكِ على المجهود المميز 



ينقل الموضوع للقسم الأنسب " منتدى الريجيم والرشاقة "

----------


## طوق الياسمين

رائع هـ الموضوع وبفيدنا كتير والله دام إبداعك  :Bl (28):

----------


## إن الله يراك

> موضوع قيم جداً .. بينت لنا اهم الماكولات التي تساعد على التخلص من الدهون وذكرتِ لنا الفوائد الغذائية لها .. موضوع مفيد للجميع .. سلمت يداكِ على المجهود المميز 
> 
> 
> 
> ينقل الموضوع للقسم الأنسب " منتدى الريجيم والرشاقة "


تسلمي حبيبتي هاد من زوئك :Emb3:

----------


## إن الله يراك

الله يسعدك اختي طووووووووق اليااااااااسميييييييين :Bl (7):

----------


## shams spring

*بصراحة موضوع مفيد جدا 
ومعلومات قيمة 
مشكووووووووووووورة*

----------


## إن الله يراك

> *بصراحة موضوع مفيد جدا 
> ومعلومات قيمة 
> مشكووووووووووووورة*


لا شكر على وااااااااااجب مشكوووووووورة شموســـــــة :Eh S(18):

----------


## (dodo)

معلومات قيمة جدا 
مشكورة

----------


## إن الله يراك

> معلومات قيمة جدا 
> مشكورة


تسلمي يا غاااااااالية ربي يسعدك وينجحك :SnipeR (87):

----------


## بسمه

شكرا-لك.gif  :Icon18:

----------


## إن الله يراك

> ملف مرفق 3892


لا شكر على واجب تسلمي بسوووووووومـــة :9ec73e7126:

----------


## إن الله يراك



----------


## إن الله يراك



----------


## إن الله يراك



----------


## إن الله يراك



----------


## إن الله يراك



----------


## إن الله يراك



----------


## ام اشواق

يسلم على الموضوع

----------


## إن الله يراك

> يسلم على الموضوع


وايديكي حبيبتي نووووورتي

----------


## شذى الياسمين

موضوع حلو كتير وان شاء الله انه نستفيد ,,,
سلمت يمناكي

----------


## إن الله يراك

> موضوع حلو كتير وان شاء الله انه نستفيد ,,,
> سلمت يمناكي


تسلمي حبيبتي شكرا الك شوشو :Eh S(21):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*موضوع مفيد ..
يسلموووووووووووووووووووووو*

----------


## إن الله يراك

> *موضوع مفيد ..
> يسلموووووووووووووووووووووو*


ايديكي يا غاااااااااااالية :Icon15:

----------

